# Colubrids > Hognose >  Growth rate...

## Gregg Madden

12/02/09


Today 1/18/10

----------


## Skiploder

She actually looks beefier in the first picture.

How old is she?

(Is it a she? - I'm assuming so because of the size).

----------


## zackw419

> She actually looks beefier in the first picture.
> 
> How old is she?
> 
> (Is it a she? - I'm assuming so because of the size).


and by her tail

----------


## Skiploder

> and by her tail


That would have been ungentlemanly of me to say....





........then again, I did make reference to the size of her tail...........

----------


## zackw419

> that would have been ungentlemanly of me to say....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ........then again, i did make reference to the size of her tail...........


:d

----------


## Neal

She does look bigger in the first picture. Make sure your turning the scale on with the bowl already on so it's not adding that to the weight.

----------


## Gregg Madden

It is a female... She is only 8 months old... She was hatched in early April I believe...




> She does look bigger in the first picture. Make sure your turning the scale on with the bowl already on so it's not adding that to the weight.


It is not my first time weighing reptiles Neal... LOL...

She looks fatter in the first picture but she was also about 3 inches shorter... In the first pic she was 17 inches long at 121 grams...
She is now 21 inches long at 169 grams...

----------


## Aeries

What's your feeding regime like?

----------


## Gregg Madden

> What's your feeding regime like?


Being that Hognose snakes have a very high metabolism even for a North American colubid, which are fast in general, they are fed the day after defication which can be anywhere from every 2 to 3 days... 

Before you start calling me a power feeder, keep in mind that many North American colubrids especially hognose snakes, have been documented to feed almost daily in the wild especially during the warmer parts of the year...
My snakes are fed when they want to eat and are never forced to take a meal...

The big growth rates also have to do with me not agreeing with the way most keepers heat their colubrids...

All of my colubrids especially my hogs have a hot spot of 90 to 93 degrees... The higher temps allow the snakes to thermoregulate much more efficiently... This helps to boost their metabolic rate, speeding digestion...

In the wild I have temp gunned areas where I have caught snakes like corns, pines, racers, and garters basking and the basking temps have always been in the low to mid 90's... I think that keeping colubrids at room temperature is not the best we can be doing for them... Yes they do ok at temps in the high 70's to low 80's, but they do much better and act much more naturally when heated up...

----------

_zackw419_ (01-19-2010)

----------


## Patrick Long

LOL

So funny to me...first thing people jump on.....


YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO USE YOUR SCALE!!!!

lol

Cracks me up fellas.


Awesome lookin hoggy.

----------


## Neal

> It is a female... She is only 8 months old... She was hatched in early April I believe...
> 
> 
> 
> It is not my first time weighing reptiles Neal... LOL...
> 
> She looks fatter in the first picture but she was also about 3 inches shorter... In the first pic she was 17 inches long at 121 grams...
> She is now 21 inches long at 169 grams...


Well I didn't mean it like that. You may of did it on accident because of being busy, or in my case I wake up at 11am because I work 10pm-6am, so I did that by accident because I was still half asleep.

----------


## Gregg Madden

Oh, I know Neal... Thats whay I put the LOL at the end of my reply to you... No worries man...

Here is her feeding record from today to August...

Date                         
01/19/10 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
01/15/10 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
01/12/10 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
01/08/10 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
01/04/10 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/31/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/27/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/23/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/19/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/15/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/10/09 Feeding  Fed (1) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/06/09 Feeding  Fed (1) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
12/02/09 Feeding  Fed (1) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
11/28/09 Feeding  Fed (1) F/T Mouse - Hoppers    
11/24/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
11/20/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
11/16/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
11/12/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
11/08/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
11/04/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/31/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/27/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/21/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/17/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/12/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/07/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
10/03/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/28/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/23/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/19/09 Feeding  Fed (3) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/15/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/10/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/06/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
09/02/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
08/29/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies    
08/26/09 Feeding  Fed (2) F/T Mouse - Large Pinkies

----------


## Aeries

Same with me, I didn't mean the inquiry of an accusation of powerfeeding, I was just curious. =)

----------


## Gregg Madden

Its cool... I just know everyone does thing a bit different... I was at a different forum where I got ripped apart because of how I feed my hogs... LOL

----------

